# Name the best halloween prop you own



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

For me its the life size animated Jason...excellent movements (with the machete and his eyes), very imposing (6.5 feet tall), great detail and fair priced (that Friday the 13th soundtrack gives it the extra spooky factor)...owned him since he came out about a year ago and still definitely my most prized possession


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, we love our Jason too. He is by far the best proportioned animatronic on the market. He looks like a real person standing there. But I have to pic our animated Regan prop as my personal favorite. She really creeps me out!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Probably my bucky skeleton, not only because he's insanely realistic but because I corpsed him up myself... and he was pretty much one of my first halloween projects that I've ever done. Before that i just bought everything online. And I get to thank this forum for helping me not do that anymore lol


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I purchased my Dr. Shivers two years ago and I have to say that is my favorite store bought item. The kids really get a kick out of him.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Cassie7 said:


> Yeah, we love our Jason too. He is by far the best proportioned animatronic on the market. He looks like a real person standing there. But I have to pic our animated Regan prop as my personal favorite. She really creeps me out!


wow, where did u get her and for how much?...i take it that her head spins 360 degrees right?


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

She creeps me out too! *shudders*


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Dead eye Drake the pirate is my fav. but he was a gift to me from my pastor and even if he wasn't a gift I think he is still the coolest of all the store bought ones he comes with a mic too to have some real fun with.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

my bottomless pit is my favourite.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I got her on ebay for about $300. And yes, her head spins and the motor is completely silent. The guy that made her did an amazing job. She even has a decent wig and her arms are fully posable. He also sells the head and hands (painted or unpainted) but we didn't want to have to mess with building her so we bought the full/finished version.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Not really a prop, but my favorite addition to my haunt and halloween stuff would have to be my SPFX Zombie mask


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

joker said:


> Not really a prop, but my favorite addition to my haunt and halloween stuff would have to be my SPFX Zombie mask


Thats awesome, I was obsessed with those masks last year lol

anyway not sure if this counts as a prop but I forgot to mention my living torso on a table illusion. it was awesome because we got the mirrors for only $50 plus the room we put it in was practically designed for it so all we had to do was stick the table in the middle and it was done


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Mine would be Frank. He's not the BEST in terms of final product, but he was my first blucky, my first corpsification and he's so versatile. He fits into any situation and survives beautifully. He's practically become a part of our family.








He makes a great stand in for santa too and doesn't mind when you forget him on the roof for five or six months. Oops....


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have so many props that I personally love but if I had to pick just one I'd have to say my pillars. They are right in the front and really let my guests know that they are in for something special... They are also the first thing to go up and the last to come down.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Does my entire collection count as one? If not, then Little Gregory my Spirit Store clown from last year. Or wait... my huge Lemax Halloweentown village.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

joker said:


> Not really a prop, but my favorite addition to my haunt and halloween stuff would have to be my SPFX Zombie mask


Hey! He looks alot like you Joker!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Spookie said:


> Hey! He looks alot like you Joker!!!


Actually your not the first person to say that?!?!! How'd you know?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

mine would be my 15 tall ghost- he scares the crap out of the kids...


----------



## clevergirl_AK (Sep 13, 2008)

great photos!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

My Regan is my favorite too.

I'm still working on getting the details finished for this year, but every time I go to the garage I smile. A very close second is my ScareFX witch.

Cassie, that mask is fantastic BTW

ex video by _Severin_ - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid208.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid208.photobucket.com/albums/bb269/_Severin_/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@bb269/_Severin_/Copyof100_1426


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oh, i love my props, can I pick one as a favorite!? hmmm I don't think I can.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

kevin242 said:


> I have so many props that I personally love but if I had to pick just one I'd have to say my pillars. They are right in the front and really let my guests know that they are in for something special... They are also the first thing to go up and the last to come down.


very, very nice...best pillars i have ever seen...i couldn't imagine how much something like that would cost in a store


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Severin said:


> My Regan is my favorite too.
> 
> I'm still working on getting the details finished for this year, but every time I go to the garage I smile. A very close second is my ScareFX witch.
> 
> ...


thanks for the video...who sells her? and how much is her price range?


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks for the video...who sells her and what is her price range?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I bought mine from Frank Coffman. He does amazing work and was an absolute pleasure to do business with. His ebay id is monster_creator. He has a vid on youtube showing some of his works that are for sale...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

halloweengoddessrn: how is that ghost kept upright?? He's neat.

Great pics everyone!
My fav prop is our fencing- is that a prop?? 


d5


----------



## kenny-hauntedweb (Sep 3, 2008)

I love jolt. He is so much fun!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Vancouver said:


> thanks for the video...who sells her and what is her price range?


I actually made mine from scratch. I wish I had seen cassie7's mask last year. It would have saved me the trouble of making my own.

Got allot of experience from it though. Fist time working with latex, pneumatics, wiper motors, relays etc etc.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

gore barrel - 50 gallon oil drum with lots of greatstuff intestines etc, charred bones and remains.

the barrell was brand new with a new coat of paint when I got it, My friends and I went to town on it and we ended up breaking two baseball bats in the process, put it in our firefit then lit a fire in it next morning it had no paint by the time halloween hit its perfectly rusted


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

as for my prop , my Goblin


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> halloweengoddessrn: how is that ghost kept upright?? He's neat
> 
> d5[/QUOTE
> 
> He is made on a 2 X 2 firring strip of wood and then I hammer 2 large stakes into the ground right next to the firring strip adn then I tape the hell out it and he stays in place


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

pyro, that is scary as hell.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Well I say the bride and groom are the best










Kouma says this guy is:


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

It's a tie between my animatronic Jason Vorhees (Vancouver & Cassie, your right, he's the best!) or my real casket. It looks so rottingly beautiful, we've been scaring people since we first met, and much more than I'm allowed to admit in a public forum!!


----------



## GruselWusel (Sep 8, 2008)

Ľadys and Gentlemans.....:

Here is Stan:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

GruselWusel said:


> Ľadys and Gentlemans.....:
> 
> Here is Stan:


Very nice!.....one of these days i'll get me a bucky


----------



## choman77034 (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is my favorite prop. I got this guy last year from Big Lots. He was around $20 or so. It's pretty funny when someone walks by 7 triggers the motion sensor in his hand.  As you can hear he says 3 different phrases. He is a lot of fun.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

with my newest additions, although Jason Vorhees is still the best overall animated prop, the most effective static prop has to be "the count" (scroll down the page when u click the below link):

http://www.thefrighteners.com/OvertheTopProps.htm

and the one that makes me smile the most is this guy:

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfG7NhX50Jg[/nomedia]


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I made a version of an axworthy ghost useing plastic plates and platters in place of bicycle wheels.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, since you asked I'd have to say it's a tossup between these two..both I made. I've never see a store bought prop I like better than homemade stuff.

lennywilfred video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/lennywilfred

and of course
gbfinal.flv video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/gbfinal


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

And this..
gbfinal.flv video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/gbfinal


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Picking one is tough, but I think our favorite would be our Winged Demon. We put him on the roof overlooking our front walkway. We got him from Spencers years ago.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*Zombie Camel*

Nothing can beat the Zombie Camel for the sheer terror it inspires.
. . .








. . .
I keep him right here beside my computer.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Mine has to be our "butcher shop/Autopsy table". Something about one person hacking away at another just tickles me!! This year we are going to make a tub in the chest area that the mad autopsy guy can reach in and scoop out the victim's heart!! I can't wait to hear the screams!!!


----------



## Trix (Oct 6, 2008)

*Group of handsome guys*

I have the life size Freddy Krueger and a zombie. The zombie is freakish when he starts moaning and shaking and I love how Freddy threatens everyone. It makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea I have the Freddy too! My Jason and Freddy and my Leatherface are my favorites!


----------



## Dungeon Keeper (Sep 25, 2009)

It is hard to pick just one, but one of my favorites is the walk through fireplace in the morgue. It is the first room of the haunt and it really creeps people out that they have to duck and go into the darkness ahead not knowing what is waiting for them. It is carved out of pink 2" foam and covered in foam coating.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

the 3 headed hound of hell I'm working on right now with moving heads and tail and glowing eye's


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

I think it would have to be the spinning tunnel I'm working on. Not the easiest, but it is massive!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Made by someone else, it would have to be my skulltronix.

Made by me either my crypt and fcg or my new coffin zombie pop up.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

My first skulls.. Not the best, but dear to me.


----------

